# What's the best way to handle this?



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

The week after next I have a fund raiser 150 plus (waiting on numbers), I will be setting up everything (Tables, flowers, etc) We have three Entree's (pre-determined choice) Vegetable Napoleon, Pecan encrusted Salmon Filet, (wild rice pilaf) Chicken Parmesan (caramelized garlic mashed) pre-plated Caesar at tables prior to arrival, Focaccia on tables. We will also serve table top Chocolate fondue so the guests can enjoy while the speaker has the floor. I had originally planned to bring everything hot in cambro's then plate in kitchen, I am concerned about the Salmon over cooking. The facility has a "Heater/Proofer" cabinet (I have not used one) can I par cook entree's the day before and use this unit as I would an oven to finish on site? This event is a big deal for me as the client is a long time client and friend of the family and the guests are all potential future clients, I know I am over analyzing everything but I want this to be beyond perfect. Given the menu how would you approach this?
Thank you so much!
Joan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Amazing how many times you show up and the equipment is not calibrated or worse just doesn't work.
How long is the salmon going to be sitting in a cambro? One of the things I do is have kitchen staff deliver/cook off in the kitchen, fragile entrees close to plating time, that way it's not sitting any longer than it has to.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

To really answer you correctly is difficult because it depends on when you are cooking it, holding it, shipping it and serving it. The salmon should stay hot in cambro s , The proofer box should on each side have heat vents that can be opened and closed, and hopefully a reliable thermostat.
You can hold at 160 to 180 without further cooking. If you are afraid of drying out , set a pan of water into the proof box on the bottom as to generate some moisture into air in the cabinet.
Some heat boxes take quite a while to heat up so turn on well in advance of use. Bring some cans of sterno with you in case you need to put in heat box to make hotter. Good Luck :beer:


----------



## cypressrider (Oct 7, 2008)

Dont forget to bring your own thermometer to put in the box so there is no question on your temps. Salmon holds really well in moist heat. Hope your event is a great success.


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

I appreciate all the info! Cooking just before the event would be the best, however I am a bit paranoid of things that can go wrong when I am at the venue and someone else is handling the food. I didn't have a problem deligating with my "regular" staff but I only have a new Chef to help prep the day before and that doesn't give me enough time to feel comfortable having him in charge of that part. So I guess I will have to use the unit on site. Who knows they might all order Chicken!, LOL
Now I will put together some great "staff instruction sheets" and cross my fingers!
Thanks again
Joan


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,
Whatever you decided it's enough.You done great job.


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

The heater / proof boxes can be very touchy I have worked with them before and would be very lealry if you have NOT worked with them. I have used them to hold food for events only to have to toss food from them they can dry chicken out in no time if not set proper;y I would feel safer with my cambros. My facility has one heater/proof box and I usually use it for things simple as bake potatos or a veggie things I am sure will not get ruined as fast. Meat is another subject in them.


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

I have chosen to use a cambro for everything but the Salmon, luckily my Husband is available to cook the Salmon at my shop while I am at the venue with staff. That should alleviate a lot of stress. However now my client tells me the intinerary has changed. Pre-plated caesar at table prior to 6:00, they will do a prayer at 6:25, @ 6:30 they will eat salad, while eating salad they want us to bring out Entree's (rather than clear salad plates) because all food needs to be cleared by 7:10 when the speaker starts (YIKES!!!!) I hope they are fast eaters. We will bring out table top fondue for each table prior to 7:10 they can eat while the speaker is up front. New dilemma, they will now add a person to a few of the 8 tops, yikes, that will make it more difficult. Well this will all be over by Friday, cross your fingers, it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

It will go fine relax my staff always tells me you are so calm I always think to myself it's either gong to be great? or suck? nothing I can do once we start. and I can proudly say I haven't had complaints I couldn't handle with ease. If you are NOT stressed it seems to work in your favor. Let it roll off your shoulders, If you are doing the best job you can and you are good it will be great. Chances are you will always have that one and that one is never happy I don't care if you are Chef Ramsey and filming a TV show they would not be happy take it in stride let them think you are really listening and making an adjustment for the next time and move on. :chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Jilly do you do offsite catering from the club?


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

set up events at venues off your premises....offsite catering.


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

I do offsite catering only sorry I belong to a club that has a kitchen so your question caught me off guard.


----------

